# Dog passports



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

We are looking to go abroad to France in August and would like to take the dog. Can anyone give advice on pet passports and the cost.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Your vet will have all details.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Vet charges vary, "let your fingers do the walking" as they used to say.

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We did it last year as we took our Daughters dog for a holiday.
As stated, go to your Vet, then get a list of Vets from MHF for your return examination. 
Don't worry, it is dead easy!


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi


We've just got one for next month's trip to Spain. It was all done by our vet and cost £70 for a rabies jab lasting 3 years. We already had him chipped, which you will need to do before the rabies injection, if not already done. They prepared the document for us to collect. As others say, it is straight forward. Defra website is good source of info.

Middman.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It will cost £16 each way to France and back by Eurotunnel - the Ferries I believe charge a similar amount.

The Vet fee for the Echinococcus tablet will probably be between €20 - 40 and you must visit the European Vet between 24 hours and 120 hours (1 - 5 days) before your return departure time.

All this information is on the Defra site - www.defra.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad

Info of Motorhome owners recommended Vets in Europe - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The vet you choose needs to be an LVI vet. Most practices have one. I think they have done a defra course or something. They will stamp the passport and the stamp has to be in any colour other than black (to prevent copies?).
The vet will need to read the microchip that is inserted in your dog before issuing the passport. Try to make a note of where the chip is located as your dog will be scanned at the border and it helps if you know where to scan.
When you go to the French vet they mostly know exactly what to do. They scan the dog and check the passport is in date etc before weighing the dog to dispense the wormer. They will sign and stamp the passport. There is no need, in Europe, for them to do the health check.
My vet recommended that, though not required by defra, we treat our dog for parasites. There are some nasty ones to pick up in warmer climes. She recommended Frontline spray and that it should soak the dog (so do it outside).

The French love dogs and are very welcoming. Not the same in Spain and Portugal though (with some exceptions). I don't know what breed you have but do check, if you have a large or bull breed especially, that they are not subject to a ban.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never had a problem with dogs in Spain or Portugal, Alan.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Once you have the passport and necessary rabies innoculation, the journey to and from France is straightforward. Just be aware that if you go by ferry the dog must stay in your vehicle for the duration of the crossing.
We have two dogs and, like many others on here, make the journey to and from several times each year without any difficulty.

Alan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have just renewed our Labrador Bradleys pet passport, he has a Spanish passport as we were abroad when we organised it. All it needed was a rabies injection, took the vet about 10 mins to get his microchip to scan properly though which had me worried 

Injection cost me about £50 i think


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dunston - regarding other costs - 

It will cost you £16 each way for the dog by Eurotunnel and I believe £15 by the Ferries from Dover - possibly more from other Ports.

You will also have to visit a French or European Vet for the Pet Passport to be stamped, dated and the dog to have an Echinococcus (tapeworm) tablet on your way back to the UK.

Prices vary for the visit to the Vet but you can expect to pay around €20 - €40 --- the further away from the Channel ports that you are when you see the Vet is usually cheaper.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Had our new pup done today, it was £71 but he was already chipped.
James


----------



## etatcir (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi we brought our dog from Turkey and as long as you follow the procedures carefully there is no problem, the UK official vets are well versed in the pet passport procedure. Regarding the tapeworm treatment before re entering the UK I thought it had to be tablet based but the vet in France suggested an injection called Droncit by Bayer, I was concerned that this was not correct but it passed the check at Calais. This is good for a nervous dog which will not take tablets.


----------

